# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Një pëllumb i bardhë - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Një pëllumb i bardhë*

Një vegim i largët çukiti vetëtimthi
Si pëllumb në dritaren e kujtesës sime
Në sqep dy zemra mbante si dy lule fletëkuqe
Dhe te gusha një pështaf përplot kujtime

Errësira mërgoi , ngrohtë më erdh ngado
Se isha krejt e vetme, duke mardhur
Sa dhimbje kishin sytë e atij pëllumbi 
Dhe sa i bardhë që ishte! Sa krahë të bardhë!

Me sqep dritaren se çe hapi pëllumbi
Dhe hyre ti duke më parë si i babëzitur
Unë nisa të të shtrëngoja, të puthja papushim
Por ti rrije palëvizur.

Sytë e kaltër më panë me dhimbje dhe një herë
Dhe sërish more fluturim për atë botë
Me të luturat e mia që të këputnin shpirtin:
Mos u largo!...Rri dhe pak!...Jam skllavja jote!

----------


## trysil

*NJE PËLLUMBË I BARDHË*

Si pjesa më e madhe e poezive që konkurrojnë e janë me rimë, poashtu edhe kjo. 
Rima nuk është elementi kryesor në poezi. Më shumë zilkat e rimave i duan fëmijët. Këto qenë ca gjëra të përgjithshme të venerimeve të mia.

Poezia *Një pllumb i bardhë*  është poezi e ngrohtë dhe e ndërtuar me mjete artistike. Pëllumbi dhe një monolog i dialogizuar i autorit me te e përbëjnë subjektin poetik të poezisë. Pëllumbi ngritet në simbol: Jetë, dashuri, urtësi dhe ëndrrim.
Pëllumbi simbol dhe dritarja e kujtesës figur janë të pakta. por simbolika e Pëllumbit e mbulon gjithë tekstin...
Hetohet një tis i hollë romantizmi që shkrihet në realizëm.

Përshëndetje dhe suksese!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Ra_ORA

Sytë e kaltër më panë me dhimbje dhe një herë
Dhe sërish more fluturim për atë botë
Me të luturat e mia që të këputnin shpirtin:
Mos u largo!...Rri dhe pak!...Jam skllavja jote!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

kjo strofe eshte nje shembull i shkelqyer sesi nuk duhet shkruar nje poezi, madje jo vetem kaq, por sesi duhet te flakesh pende e kompjuter kur te hipen delli te shkruash kesisoj...

nje pyetje per te gjithe: keni ndonje klase shkolle ju qe keni marre pjese ke poezia?

----------


## Rebele

Lirike e holle.

----------

